# freezing summer sausage



## ribob (Aug 3, 2011)

I smoked up 10 lbs. of ss today, 1/2 beef & pork, 1/2 venison & pork. Will the ss be alright if I freeze it?


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

It will be fine.

I just vac packed a bunch of SS and froze it.

What will you be packing it in??

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

And BTW...


----------



## ribob (Aug 3, 2011)

it's in fiberos casing, I was thinking wrapping in plastic wrap then freezer bag. I don't have a vac. system.


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2011)

Wrapped tightly in a good plastic wrap like the Stretch Tite brand sold by Costco will work fine if you place it in freezer bags and get all the air out you can before placing it in the freezer. Your holding time will still be shorter that way.

The Foodsaver route is the way to go when your toy budget permits.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 4, 2011)

Venture said:


> The Foodsaver route is the way to go when your toy budget permits.


X2 The only way to go if you want to freeze without freezer burn over long periods, that is if you can stay out of it that long! LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

X3


----------



## alelover (Aug 4, 2011)

X4


----------



## nwdave (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a big X5 to their comments.  Happy smoking trails to you........  Now about those secret recipes of yours.........


----------



## arnie (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with the previous 5 fine cooks, but I was told there would be no math


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 4, 2011)

X6

I leave the casings or bags on. Just make sure any rings or sharp casing ends dont poke the bag or wrap.







Left without casing.....Right with


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a food saver now but I used to just wrap in plastic wrap, the best is the stuff from costco. Leave the casings on, then wrap in freezer paper. It will be good for a year in the freezer that way.


----------



## sirhuntsalot (Aug 4, 2011)

I also have a Food Saver Vacuum system and it is by far the best way. Back when I had summer sausage made at a processor they told me to double wrap in news paper then wrap it in freezer paper. I did it and it worked good but it will not stay as fresh as long as the food saver system but it did a good job.


----------



## ribob (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for al your replys guys. I guess I have to get with the times and get a food saver. The beef/pork ss came out great, the venison/pork was to dry for my liking. I guess it will end up in the chilli pot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2011)

Times about 10 by now !!!

Boy am I late on this one!!!

Bear

PS: RIBOB-----Wait for a good sale from FoodSaver.

They have some real deals now & then.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 4, 2011)

Check this place...http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/  

  Craig


----------

